# Show Us Your Cana Mods!



## RIEFY

so with over 50 of them floating around SA show us what yours looks like.

I will start.

This is how my 2 stand at this moment






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

having two of the same thing is extravegance.

having said that, donate the other one to me LOL

looks very nice bro!


----------



## Zegee

with a new jacket

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## RIEFY

@Zegee that looks sick bro

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Riaz said:


> having two of the same thing is extravegance.
> 
> having said that, donate the other one to me LOL
> 
> looks very nice bro!


I like doing everything in 2s the only thing I cant get right is 2 have 2 wives 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riaz

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I like doing everything in 2s the only thing I cant get right is 2 have 2 wives
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


LOL


----------



## Zegee

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I like doing everything in 2s the only thing I cant get right is 2 have 2 wives
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


That's what she said


----------



## Matt

not sure yet if she needs a jacket.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY

Matt said:


> not sure yet if she needs a jacket.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


nice one matty boi

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fred1sa

Also suited up.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RIEFY

fred1sa said:


> View attachment 7302
> 
> Also suited up.


love the suit bro!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> with a new jacket


Like the jacket. How do you find the Quasar? Thinking of getting one to mod to bottom feed for my Reo.


----------



## Zegee

It's amazing easy to build airflow is good and flavour is up there with the best of them .
took it to fill up a credit very glad I made the choice even if it was accident

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## devdev

Shoo you Kaapies have gone all out Vajazzling your Cana's, it's quite cute.

This shot on my Hamsung S4. Too lazy to go get my iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

devdev said:


> Shoo you Kaapies have gone all out Vajazzling your Cana's, it's quite cute.
> 
> This shot on my Hamsung S4. Too lazy to go get my iPhone
> 
> View attachment 7315


is that where u live? I think that we were neighbours then before I left for Germany


----------



## Keyaam

Kayfun clone on top of the cana mod with a driptip to match the light show


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paulie

rocking my hana and my mod watching teli!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JB1987

Loving this new mod:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shabbar

Noooooo 


Must resist .


very nice guys


----------



## devdev

Tom said:


> is that where u live? I think that we were neighbours then before I left for Germany


 
Lol @Tom! I always wondered how you had such good knowledge of my suburb... but yip, that is my complex. Right between the prison and the oldage home.


----------



## Tom

devdev said:


> Lol @Tom! I always wondered how you had such good knowledge of my suburb... but yip, that is my complex. Right between the prison and the oldage home.


we lived in the same complex then. first traffic circle left, then second left. Its a small world!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## devdev

Tom said:


> we lived in the same complex then. first traffic circle left, then second left. Its a small world!


 
A very small world @Tom. Believe it or not, my place is first traffic circle left and then third left! That means your block was literally right across from mine. Hahaha, howdy neighbour

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nooby

Black Cana mod with nano ice kit and CVS shorty drip tip

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev

I am going to call my one 'Montana' I think

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

call it monty u know u want to lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I like doing everything in 2s the only thing I cant get right is 2 have 2 wives
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



I know some people who also cant get it right to have 2 wives
So they just have 3 or more
Lol


----------



## Silver

paulph201 said:


> call it monty u know u want to lol



Wouldnt want monty on my lips
Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Well I have reached a milestone in my vaping career! I held off buying a new device that everyone was talking about and that was being raved about!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob, that is a truly remarkable thing!
Must be snowing outside
Lemme go check....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Well I have reached a milestone in my vaping career! I held off buying a new device that everyone was talking about and that was being raved about!


You did not order a Cana?! Neither the IPV 50?! Stubborn are we.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Rob, that is a truly remarkable thing!
> Must be snowing outside
> Lemme go check....


 
It's not snowing but its pretty cold outside! I'm sure I saw a polar bear walk past the window but I can't be 100% sure because there were clouds of Menthol Ice obstructing my view!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> You did not order a Cana?! Neither the IPV 50?! Stubborn are we.


 
Had the Cana been in stock I might have weakened… but then I tried to use some logic and my logic says the only other devices I use other than my REO’s is Maria the Russian and that already sits on a device (Sigelei 20W) that has never been over 15 watts so what on earth would I need more than 20 watts for… yes I do want one because it’s nice and shiny but then it costs around a grand or so plus another Russian to go on top is another grand or so and that means it’s almost another REO!

I rest my case your Honour!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Had the Cana been in stock I might have weakened… but then I tried to use some logic and my logic says the only other devices I use other than my REO’s is Maria the Russian and that already sits on a device (Sigelei 20W) that has never been over 15 watts so what on earth would I need more than 20 watts for… yes I do want one because it’s nice and shiny but then it costs around a grand or so plus another Russian to go on top is another grand or so and that means it’s almost another REO!
> 
> I rest my case your Honour!


Immaculate logic from the defense! If only it would work for me as well!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And if the whole truth be known then the real truth is that I have far too much vaping crap inbound as we speak! Three parcels from Slow Tech… a Fancy Original Mech Mod from Europe (@andre’s fault), some Cyclones from the UK, some cyclones from the group buy, a Woodvil 18490, a Woodvil 18650 and what else?

Let me check my special in-bound orders file… stand by… Oh yes a Red Sky Wood mod from the USA… and I think that’s about it… no wait… a couple of fancy drip tips from the US of A.

OK that’s it… now I need to be forgiven for not buying one of these lunatic eight million watts box mods that will never go over 15 watts!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> And if the whole truth be known then the real truth is that I have far too much vaping crap inbound as we speak! Three parcels from Slow Tech… a Fancy Original Mech Mod from Europe (@andre’s fault), some Cyclones from the UK, some cyclones from the group buy, a Woodvil 18490, a Woodvil 18650 and what else?
> 
> Let me check my special in-bound orders file… stand by… Oh yes a Red Sky Wood mod from the USA… and I think that’s about it… no wait… a couple of fancy drip tips from the US of A.
> 
> OK that’s it… now I need to be forgiven for not buying one of these lunatic eight million watts box mods that will never go over 15 watts!


You are forgiven without reservation...as long as you do NOT post package pictures!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> You are forgiven without reservation...as long as you do NOT post package pictures!


 
Oooo... not sure I can comply with that rule… my most fun I can have at my age is taking a picture of an unopened vape mail parcel and post it on the forum because @johan and a few other forum members loses their marbles…

Plus when that one Woodvil arrives it’s going to have to been seen a lot because it is simply so beautiful!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Zuzu88

Received mines yesterday... And I'm loving it! Kicks and hits like Bruce Lee.... No wrap yet... Still plotting a design...






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

received my cana on saturday, didnt even get a chance to take a pic of it yet coz ive been vaping the hell outa it since

lol

wait i think i have one pic, lemme check, will post it now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

Where did you source one @Riaz


----------



## Riaz

iKeyaam said:


> Where did you source one @Riaz


@Cape vaping supplies


----------



## Riaz

here is a pic of my cana.

will take some decent pics when i get a chance

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Keyaam

Smaak that driptip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tornalca



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Riaz

nice color @Tornalca

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nooby

Got this Helios from Ross on the forums. At 1.2 ohm and 14 watts, this thing is a cloud machine . Think I should keep it for after the Fast... too much Nic rush

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I'm feeling quite left out


----------



## Andre

BumbleBee said:


> I'm feeling quite left out


Lol, If you kept that appointment in stead of going coil building.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vekz

Zegee said:


> with a new jacket


 

I love that jacket!  Would you be able to say where you get something like that from? I am waiting on my Cana to come in the mail and have been very impressed by some of the wraps people have on them. Thanks!


----------



## Riaz

soooooooo im getting sick of people asking me, is that a walkie talkie

give me a lekker come back to that question please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarkK

Ja, Ek praat met jou ma

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Chop007

Zegee said:


> with a new jacket


WOW That looks amazing. Epic style, I absolutely love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt

Riaz said:


> soooooooo im getting sick of people asking me, is that a walkie talkie
> 
> give me a lekker come back to that question please.


 
YES!! its is indeed wanna talk to my mom? 
(and say it in a very very exited way )

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

A nice West rand reply would be:

Wat! Jou P@#& is a hokkie tokkie bra!  Will jy iets maak!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## RoSsIkId

My cana with kayfun nano on

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PuffingCrow

Riaz said:


> soooooooo im getting sick of people asking me, is that a walkie talkie
> 
> give me a lekker come back to that question please.


 
Nay Its the big black box for tha intrawebs ek se

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## crack2483

Still waiting 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MarkK

@crack2483 what does she vape like?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## crack2483

MarkK said:


> @crack2483 what does she vape like?



A little airy at the moment. Although she is nice and light I'd prefer a bigger throat hit. They've really gone out their way to get me the Vulcan invisibility cloak colour I wanted.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Riaz

u can call her Miss Palmer
(and her five daughters)

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## crack2483

Riaz said:


> u can call her Miss Palmer
> (and her five daughters)




Hey, that titles taken already! 







 I kid i kid 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Zegee

Vekz said:


> I love that jacket!  Would you be able to say where you get something like that from? I am waiting on my Cana to come in the mail and have been very impressed by some of the wraps people have on them. Thanks!


Hey bud got it from jwraps they online go check them out


----------



## Xhale

Am I the only one that went for a mini one in Orange??

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Riaz

where did you get yours from @Xhale


----------



## crack2483

And why is on top of........never mind

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Riaz

crack2483 said:


> And why is on top of........never mind
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


i wanted to ask something similar but couldnt find the appropriate words

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Xhale

@Riaz its a Fastech special. Was on a plane that had enough fuel for 14 days going by what tracking showed, but eventually arrived here.


----------



## crack2483

Xhale said:


> @Riaz its a Fastech special. Was on a plane that had enough fuel for 14 days going by what tracking showed, but eventually arrived here.



No ways. I ordered my 18650 before those minis popped up

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xhale

crack2483 said:


> No ways. I ordered my 18650 before those minis popped up
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 


...
way


----------



## Matt

If they sold the orange ones locally i would have bought one love that color 
How much was it on fasttech?
But the first picture are you trying to tell us you have leaking issues with your hana mod or RBA?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## crack2483

Xhale said:


> ...
> way
> View attachment 7842









Wwwwhhhhhyyyyy 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xhale

if it is any consolation, i think singapore posts tracking is rubbish. Mine STILL shows as "despatched to overseas country"..I wasnt expecting it..it just plopped through the letterbox.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xhale

Matt said:


> If they sold the orange ones locally i would have bought one love that color
> How much was it on fasttech?
> But the first picture are you trying to tell us you have leaking issues with your hana mod or RBA?


56dolla I think.
no leaking issues (for the mod) (or the rba).
dunno why I did that, just thought it would add to the butthurt hana are throwing about

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Matt

What is wrong with it?


----------



## Xhale

Matt said:


> What is wrong with it?


nothing that I can see (my device)
ok, try ignore the lady pads in the photo..for a background I can see it wasnt the best idea

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

hows the battery life on that one @Xhale ?

what atty are running on it?

and at what ohms?


----------



## Xhale

Riaz said:


> hows the battery life on that one @Xhale ?
> 
> what atty are running on it?
> 
> and at what ohms?


poor at best. To be fair, I havent charged it fully yet...gone through 3 half-charges in two days so far..so I would guess about a days use at moderate wattages (10-15 range). Probably 1hour consecutive vape time...but that is still a guess.
on aqua @ 1.8ohms, firing about 13-15 watts.
Luckily, hobbyking do a 1s turnigy battery that fits...which I will get as a spare/future/backup item. Its only a few dollars.

I do think though the low voltage cutoff is too high on this cloned chip (shows evolv at startup), leading to poor runtime. But it is so dinky and small it is a nice device for in-car use, or for popping out a bit for a few hours..that type of thing. If it was 18650, I would do the magnet upgrade to get to the cell quicker, and just swop them out. But as it stands now, it does fill a small gap and I'm totally charmed with it

my *only* gripe is I am too stupid to figure out how to lock the wattage settings. Tried both up+down for two seconds when locked and when unlocked and its either not there, or I am thick.


----------



## MurderDoll

@Xhale

Can't do the wattage lock in these ones unfortunately. I had the same problem. 

Saw in the reviews that it can't be done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## iPWN

Jwraps arrived at last

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## MarkK

Beautiful. Just plain beautiful!


----------



## Cat

mm...brand name? Where did u get it?


----------



## Metal Liz

iPWN said:


> Jwraps arrived at last
> View attachment 7966


 
dude!!! that looks awesome!!! wow, very nice


----------



## iPWN

Cat said:


> mm...brand name? Where did u get it?


 

From here : http://www.jwraps.com/category_s/2187.htm

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Metal Liz

awesome stuff!!! thanks @iPWN, I'm so gonna get 2 scull wraps for my MVPs  

how long did it take to arrive?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iPWN

@Metal Liz took about 2 weeks to arrive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Keyaam

Twins


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

i heard that some lads don't like the thought of a branded cana , so , if you really want a red unbranded one let me know as i will drop the cost on mine and get one of these branded ones if you really desperate . 

Just let me know .


----------

